# Plated pistol bullets



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What is your take on plated bullets. 
I've used them with fairly good success in reloads for target practice. Take for example Berry's plated bullets, you get a 250 count box of bullets (only) that run cost wise anywhere from 25 to35 bucks. 

Smaller bullets 9mm etc. are less larger bullets .45ACP etc. are more. Yet the cost savings over conventional jacketed bullets is considerable and for reloaders on a budget. That's a good thing. Agree!

I've heard they can shed the plating at high velocity or if the crimp is such that it cuts through the 5 to 7 thousandths of an inch plating. I've never had the problem. So I have no first hand knowledge in that regard.

Merry Christmas!
and a Happy new year.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You answered your own question. They are great for plinking. Wouldn't relay on them for much else.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been shooting them at targets for years, Berry's mostly. They work well for target shooting and are a very soft lead, I would expect they would expand very well, they splatter off my steel plate more than my hard cast bullets.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Been using plated bullets for practice rounds and plinking. No issues so far. Much cheaper than FMJ or HP. Have not tried any rifle rounds.

I've also heard they can shed the plating, but haven't experienced it or had a problem with fouling the barrel. I tend to load on the light side of the reccomended charge for practice. Berry's website says to never exceed 1250fps or about 900fps for a 45ACP.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent for plinking and target use.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had great luck with plated bullets in .45ACP. I've used Rainier bullets a couple times and they are accurate in my 1911 and also in my friends XD. Not sure I would want to stake my life on them but I suppose in a pinch they would probably do the job.

-Infidel


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Plated bullets get treated the same as lead, very little to no crimp, and for gosh sakes leave the Lee Factory Crimp in the case in a drawer.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking of plated bullets, this is all I use now,I wait for a 10,15 or 17% off sale like the 10% one going now. I also use the 224 55gr FMJBT with good results

X-Treme Bullets the finest hard-cast bullets and plated bullets money can buy

ETA-It looks like the 10 off sale put a hurtin' on their supply


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I have been shooting them at targets for years, Berry's mostly. They work well for target shooting and are a very soft lead, I would expect they would expand very well, they splatter off my steel plate more than my hard cast bullets.


I shoot high pressure loads and they tend to deform and loose accuracy.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm mostly looking at plated bullets as an alternative to using cast lead bullets because they are easier to clean up after a shooting session and also to save money over jacketed bullets.


----------

